# HobbyTalk Supporters Contest



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

With all of the support that I have gotten from many of our members, I figured it might be a good time to have a contest for all of those that have stepped up to the plate to support us!

You know you are a HobbyTalk Supporter if your name is in *Gold* or has a *Gold Background*.

The prize for the contest will be a new *Novak 13.5 brushless motor*!!

The rules are pretty simple. To be eligible to win you must conform to all of the following:

1 You must be a HobbyTalk Supporter in good standings. If you are not currently a HobbyTalk Supporter you can still become one to be eligible (click the Donation/HobbyTalk Supporter link at the top right of any page).

2. Post a reply to this thread before March 23, 2007 saying you want to enter the HobbyTalk Supporters contest.

3. Post only 1 reply in this thread.

4. That’s it!

On March 24th I will randomly pick a number from 2 to the highest post number and whoever made the post that corresponds to that number will be the winner.

Note: The Novak 13.5 brushless motor is new, never mounted or used but it is not in the original packaging.

NOTICE: PLease read the rules fully as some have been posting that are not HobbyTalk Supporters.

You MUST be a HobbyTalk Supporter to qualify for this contest.

I have had some questions on why this is only for HobbyTalk Supporters. HobbyTalk Supporters are members that have taken it upon themselves to make a donation to HobbyTalk. There is no requirement for anyone to donate and no one forced them to do it. I really do appreciate that they have done so and this is a way that I can thank them for their generosity and support.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I want to enter... :thumbsup: go ahead and draw numbers now.. he he he


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm entered! :thumbsup:


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

Im in!


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I want to enter the HobbyTalk Supporters contest.


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

I want in


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i gotta get in on this.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

*Hi Hank!!*

*PICK ME!! PICK ME!!*

*I need a new 13.5 to beat mel with. He'll be posting in a little bit.*


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

..


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

I could use a new 13.5 to beat ovaltrucker with. Thanks


----------



## N2RACN (Sep 28, 2001)

add me please. thanks allot and your very welcome also.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Milkyways please.....lol


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

hello hello


----------



## rhesus4 (Sep 25, 2001)

Count me in. 
Glad to help with a great site.


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

I'm #16


----------



## jmcdo28 (Sep 16, 2005)

just became a supporter, pick me!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

add me to the drawing as well hankster..
guess i might have to buy a brushless ESC


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Please enter me!!*

Hank,
Please enter me in the contest!! And Thanks for giving back to the RC Community!
Dan


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Hank !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Nothstein (Jul 1, 2002)

I'll be in for this.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbell31 (Oct 24, 2003)

Count me in too Hank. You do an awsome job and thanks for the forum!!!


----------



## little sadie (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm in THANKS HANK


----------



## Tranny Car Man. (Jan 8, 2006)

Sure,im willing,sign me in Hank!!!.And thanx for all the time you put in . :thumbsup:


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

*woohoo*

i'm in the club :wave:


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

hank please include me in the drawing.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The number picked was.....






























*23*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1889978&postcount=23

little sadie wins!!!! Please contact me with your shipping address so I get the motor sent to to you. Thank you everyone for taking part in the contest!


----------

